# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL), Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - csail.mit.edu

youtube.com/MITCSAIL

facebook.com/MITCSAIL

twitter.com/MIT_CSAIL

linkedin.com/company/mit-csail

instagram.com/mit_csail

MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory on Wikipedia

Robotics Groups at MIT (listed by Principal Investigator)  - robotics.mit.edu

Robot Locomotion Group

Director - Daniela Rus

Projects:

disinfection robot

RoCycle, trash-sorting robot

SoFi, soft robotic fish

3D-printed self-folding electronics

Robogami, 3D printing foldable robots

quadcopter drones with wheels

self-driving wheelchair

self-driving scooter

visually indicated sounds

fabricating robots by 3D co-printing solids and liquids

soft cube capable of controllable continuous jumping

expedition in computing for compiling printable programmable machines

CSAIL robotic arm

MIT ping pong robot

Data Science Machine

----------


## Airicist

WiTrack: 3D Motion Tracking Through Walls Using Wireless Signals 

 Published on Dec 9, 2013




> The NETMIT group at MIT develops a new technology that can see through walls, performing 3D motion tracking. The technology has applications in gaming, elderly monitoring, and gesture-based user interfaces.

----------


## Airicist

Acrobot swing up and stabilization with nonlinear controller 

 Published on Mar 12, 2014




> The Acrobot is an underactuated system with two links and resembles a human acrobat balancing on a high-bar. Only the "elbow" joint is actuated. The "shoulder" joint has no actuation.
> 
> This video shows the performance of a feedback controller that makes the Acrobot swing up and balance in the upright position. The balancing controller is a nonlinear controller designed using SDSOS programming.
> 
> Work by: Anirudha Majumdar, Amir Ali Ahmadi, and Russ Tedrake
> (The Acrobot was built by Zack Jackowski).

----------


## Airicist

Team MIT at the DARPA Robotics Challenge

Published on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DARPA 2015: Team MIT

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Meet Team MIT and their humanoid robot.
> Technology isn't all about bits and processors. It's the car with no driver, human organs printed in a lab and leisurely flights into space. It's the future and Engadget is here to tell you all about it.
> 
> Since 2004, we've covered cutting edge devices and the technology that powers them. As we enter our second decade, we're looking beyond the gadgets themselves to explore how they impact our lives. Engadget is the definitive guide to this connected life.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> "Team MIT's robot lost the DARPA challenge but won over the crowd"
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Computer model matches humans at predicting how objects move"

January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot learns to follow orders like Alexa"
ComText, from the Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, allows robots to understand contextual commands.

by Adam Conner-Simons
August 30, 2017

----------

